# My TBH



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

The first 3 pics are from the install. Last Friday. And the last one is from tonight. 3 Nights later. Not bad huh?


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good, but the legs seem to be out at quite an angle. I would think you'd want them a little more vertical. I wonder how they will hold up when the hive is full of honey.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

EB is right but it will be easy to cross brace them
actually probably easier now than when they have 60,000 inhabitants that don't care much for vibrations and hammering

Dave


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

I would change the legs. You will trip on them and shake the hive up at the same time.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That a good observation. Thanks.


----------

